# Wood Veneer on glass



## Chris S. (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone ever put a wood veneer over glass substrate. Designing something for wife and would love to light up some veneer over a glass surface but not sure if will stay attached. Thought was to etch glass and then bond it to glass with an epoxy or something of that nature. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Alex Lane (Oct 26, 2018)

I think that etching would work with a high quality glue like west systems epoxy. But maybe something like "heat-lock" iron activated veneer glue from veneersupplies would work. Butter up both surfaces, let it dry and then bond together with a hot iron. Do you have any pieces you can practice on first?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, it is doable. There is a technique and special process where the veneer is thin and sandwich/laminated with 2 pieces of glass- “FLICCHE”. Check out GPI Design. No affiliation.....here are some screen shots.









https://www.archdaily.com/785482/translucent-wood-meet-the-new-material-developed-by-kth

There are other companies that does it, under different trade names of the process. The key to it all has to do with the way the wood veneer is treated and processed in order to let light to pass through.

By the way, it is also done with stone- like onyx or with very translucent stone.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 26, 2018)

I did something similar with heavy paper on glass. Used a contact adhesive. You do want to go LED for lighting though if at all possible to avoid heat causing an adhesive failure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2018)

Very cool idea, let us know if you have success


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for feedback gentelmen plus info on companies that do this. If I can get around to this will post up photos for sure.


----------



## Strider (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow! Great idea!


----------



## Jerry B (Nov 10, 2018)

I've done it in the past ......... 
Use the acid etching compound available at craft stores, etch the glass completely ........
Wash glass pane Several times to remove All etching compound and let dry thoroughly ........
Use spray contact adhesive (available at home depot/Lowe's/etc.) on both surfaces ........ Not too heavy on the glass but make sure you get a good coverage ....... Let surfaces get tacky and stick together ......
Do Not try to use a file on the edges .... use a razor & sandpaper to clean up. 
If trying to backlight you'll need to use vertical grade veneer (thinnest available)
Naturally the lightest color veneers will do best with lighting .......
Definitely post pictures of finished project

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 16, 2018)

@Jerry B thanks for tips. Project keeps getting pushed back but those very helpful. If ever gets done for sure photos be getting posted.


----------

